# Cross-Style Gel Refills?



## Mongo44

During a long conversation with my friend's father yesterday, we began talking about woodworking. After showing him some pictures of the few pens I've made (I'm new to all of this), he seemed really impressed. Then he said something along the lines of "They look the part, but how do they write. That's what really matters." This got me thinking most of the pens I make are 7mm (slimline, comfort, designer, trimline, ext.). I know that these kits except cross-style refills, and would like to purchase some refills that are upgraded from the standard ones that come with PSI kits, preferably a gel refill. Does such a thing exists (gel cross-style refills), I am also open to any other suggestions. Mainly wondering what the best cross-style refills are that you all have used. Appreciate the support, been feeling very welcome in my first days here.


----------



## magpens

If you go to the website .... www.ExoticBlanks.com .... you will find some higher quality refills (including Cross-style, I think) .

I don't know if there are any gel-type refills compatible with Cross, though.

You will also find a large variety of pen kits and lots of alternatives to the PSI product line. . Highly recommend that you try a few of those. !!


----------



## Mongo44

Thank you! I’ve been skimming through Exotic Blanks before mainly for blanks and kits, never looked at refills. Seems like a great source with better refills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ed4copies

Cross refills are a problem.

I was told a few years ago that the tube is too small for gel to be delivered properly, so the Cross type refills all use very similar ink.
The gentleman who said this was a 30 year veteran selling office supplies wholesale, so I suspect he had pretty good sources.

We have had good success with MontVerde or Dayacom cross refills.  I still prefer Parker style where you have more choices.


----------



## its_virgil

Monteverde liquid ink is a nice refill but at $5 each a bit pricey for an upgrade unless the refill is added into the price of the pen. Exotic blanks sells a Monetverde called "soft roll" or something similar. I use those and I'm happy with them.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Monty

its_virgil said:


> Monteverde liquid ink is a nice refill but at $5 each a bit pricey for an upgrade unless the refill is added into the price of the pen. Exotic blanks sells a Monetverde called "soft roll" or something similar. I use those and I'm happy with them.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


I find the Monteverdi soft roll to be a good upgrade also.


----------

